# Size 13.5 feet in 12 boot fitter thinks it can be done, what's your take?



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

If they are 'too tight for comfort' your answer is there already. Sure boots pack out a bit but you want them comfortable from the outset.

ten


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

IMO and boot fitting everyday, a boot will pack out. Some more than others. I measure a 13 and wear size 12 they packed out to about the linear of the size 13. If the boot fitter put you in a footbed, in my eyes it helps your arch support and actually shrinks in size so that would "idealy" make you a size 13 with a footbed. Depending if it packs out you should be good. I would not go 14 thou.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback.

Ten i don;t think you're right, a boot needs to be very snug to begin with as they definitely pack out and you don't want to end up with two cushions on your feet, which is what i have now with my size 14 that have packed out.

ICary, thanks for the info. I would never go for a size 14 that is for sure but in your opinion can i trust this guy to put me into a 12? I feel he might have been trying to put me in their biggest size in stock but then they do have a guarantee that you are happy with the fit so he does have to back it up at least partially. They just felt so damn tight! Also are you saying the footbed makes you a size smaller or a size bigger i didn't understand?


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

Klang180 said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Ten i don;t think you're right, a boot needs to be very snug to begin with as they definitely pack out and you don't want to end up with two cushions on your feet, which is what i have now with my size 14 that have packed out.
> 
> ICary, thanks for the info. I would never go for a size 14 that is for sure but in your opinion can i trust this guy to put me into a 12? I feel he might have been trying to put me in their biggest size in stock but then they do have a guarantee that you are happy with the fit so he does have to back it up at least partially. They just felt so damn tight! Also are you saying the footbed makes you a size smaller or a size bigger i didn't understand?


We have a the same guarantee at my shop. Double check before you buy. A proper footbed (we use A-Lines) will bring your foot from a flat position to an arch position which is there for bringing your toes in making your foot a 1/2 to full size smaller. Ideally your foot should feel like a firm handshake. Standing straight up toes should be touching the front (not curled thou) when knees flex (your heel moves back) moving your toes away from the linear giving them just enough space that you can wiggle them a little. Also make sure you have on your snowboard socks and there is nothing in your boot besides your foot and that. 

I hope I helped, this is just the info I know. Please to the veterans out there correct my mistakes.


----------



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

Klang180 said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Ten i don;t think you're right, a boot needs to be very snug to begin with as they definitely pack out


Snug yea, but not to tight to be comfortable??? youll might get aches and pains....Id want them comfortable from the get go. Anyhow if you can take them back give it a go and see what happens, be interesting to know how it goes for you.

ten


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it can be done. I had Burton Grails 1 size to small, it was all they had.

They were way too tight @ first, I thought I might have gone too small.

Had them heat molded twice & they were a little uncomfy for the first couple days.

In the end they were wicked, they couldn't pack out anymore, so they never got sloppy.

Now I try to fit boots like that. too tight @ first, uncomfortably tight.





I had a boot fitter put Superfeet in a pair of boots that I was trying to return because they were too small.

It worked, to my surprise:yahoo:


TT


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Klang180 said:


> So i have been doing this whole new boot thing properly and tried on a fair few pairs. I actually bought the Ride Lasso in US13 but after wearing them for a few hours at home i felt the width was just not up to it.


I want to know more about the Ride Lasso boots. Did you find them snug? I'm a solid 13. Mondo 31 in most boots. That is rubbing toes and fine on the bend. I cant find Ride Lassos here in Switzerland in my size. Or even close. I live in the land of the little feet. EU46 is the most common cut off for boot orders here in shops. I'm looking for a little insight on the Lasso's, professional or not. And not the product description or specs from the website!


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> I want to know more about the Ride Lasso boots. Did you find them snug? I'm a solid 13. Mondo 31 in most boots. That is rubbing toes and fine on the bend. I cant find Ride Lassos here in Switzerland in my size. Or even close. I live in the land of the little feet. EU46 is the most common cut off for boot orders here in shops. I'm looking for a little insight on the Lasso's, professional or not. And not the product description or specs from the website!


I'm rocking the lassos this year. 100 love them. I don't get heel lift at all what's so ever. Super super comfy. They pack out, like most boots. Not the stiffest boot not the softest. Only downfall for me was that I really liked the hy-Phy construction in the hy-Phy but it was a tad to stuff for my liking. Only saying this because the boot torn a little bit on the side, but I have about 15 whole days on them and I'm really ruff. 



Not a major tear just cosmetics.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

ICary said:


> I'm rocking the lassos this year. 100 love them. I don't get heel lift at all what's so ever. Super super comfy. They pack out, like most boots. Not the stiffest boot not the softest. Only downfall for me was that I really liked the hy-Phy construction in the hy-Phy but it was a tad to stuff for my liking. Only saying this because the boot torn a little bit on the side, but I have about 15 whole days on them and I'm really ruff.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a major tear just cosmetics.


I wish you would have said that they sucked and you set them on fire. I'm not sure why (perhaps their advertising agents deserve a bonus), but I'm kind of hell bent on getting a pair. This would be the only pair of boots I've bought without first stepping into them. Which is risky, but my foot isn't picky. How do they size compare to other boots? Do they run small? About right? Large? Thanks for your words! I've been anticipating rider reviews.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I mostly wear a 13 sneaker, sometimes a 12.5 when I can find them. Been wearing size 12 Burton freestyles the last several years and they fit pretty good except for heel lift. They barely fit when I got them, but packed out nice and have been comfortable and warm. For boots under 100 bucks, I've been happy with them overall. Just ordered last years Hail the other day in size 12 for 160 and hope they fit the same and lock my heel better. Good to know the footbeds will give a little more room, ordered a set when I got the boots.


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> I wish you would have said that they sucked and you set them on fire. I'm not sure why (perhaps their advertising agents deserve a bonus), but I'm kind of hell bent on getting a pair. This would be the only pair of boots I've bought without first stepping into them. Which is risky, but my foot isn't picky. How do they size compare to other boots? Do they run small? About right? Large? Thanks for your words! I've been anticipating rider reviews.


To me and my foot they run "good" nikes are narrow for my foot and 32 are too wide. I'd say they are in the middle.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

The plot thickens. I have now been around every boot fitter in Whistler and another fitter who seemed to know what he was doing (they all do) put me in another pair of 12s. He measured me in Mondo and insisted i was a 29.5 or maybe a 30 if i want a bit of "comfort". Thing is though i already bought the Ride Lassos in 31 and they felt too snug in the width department so this guy has thrown me once again.

I was all set to buy some 32 TM Twos in size 13 (31 mondo) and then this guy comes along and makes me think maybe i should be going.

I don't even know what size my foot definetly is. Two guys have measured me at 13.5 and one has measured me as a sure fire 29.5 mondo which is only 11.5! I think the latter is also a ski fitter so he might be more aggresive with his fitting but how can i be 2 sizes out with different people? I now don't understand if i want 29.5, 30 or 31 and it is all i can think about (sad as it is!)


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

You might have been measured unweighted vs weighted.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

ICary i think you're right that is exactly what happened, told to get into a snowboard stance. As a result who do i believe, the guy who puts me in 11.5s or the guy who puts me in 13s? Is there really that much variation in brands?


----------



## redfox (Aug 19, 2012)

Klang180 said:


> ICary i think you're right that is exactly what happened, told to get into a snowboard stance. As a result who do i believe, the guy who puts me in 11.5s or the guy who puts me in 13s? Is there really that much variation in brands?


Based on your description of the 12s from the first place you went that's what I personally would have gone for. Not sure if it helps but here's my boot experience.

I've been having the opposite problem with boots. My first boots I was sized for a 10 when I wear size 9 for street shoes. What a mistake that was, I got rid of those at the end of my first season. By the end they were so loose I was just trying to keep my feet in place. 

I'm now in a pair of size 9 K2s which have a BOA system. My toes were barely touching with no added arch support, they stopped touching after the first or second run on the mountain. I've noticed the sides of the boots are starting to crease at the ankle area, I suspect its from the BOA tightening more as they pack out.


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

You could always buy a range of sizes and send the ones that don't fit as well back?


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

Klang180 said:


> ICary i think you're right that is exactly what happened, told to get into a snowboard stance. As a result who do i believe, the guy who puts me in 11.5s or the guy who puts me in 13s? Is there really that much variation in brands?


I mean there's so much that goes into it. 

Personally i would say go with 12s with footbeds. 

If you are still scared go to the shop. Measure your foot standing up with both feet next to each other, looking infront of you with snowboard socks on. Do this twice with each foot. 

Then shell fit the boot. We do this with ski boots but are starting to do it more with snowboard boots. Take out the linear. Put your foot in the shell and slide your toes all the way to the front till they are touching the front. You shouldn't have more than an inch behind you.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

If the first shop has a solid guarantee, I'd go for that and let them help properly fit them! I wear a size smaller boot than I used to, and love it. Sure they felt like a new pair of skates at first, but once they're packed in... :bowdown:

I can leave my boots almost unlaced and still have great support.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

WOw guys thanks for all the excellent feedback and guiding me through this decision, i just have to get it right as i have over 100 days of riding left potentially this season and i need the right boots!

The problem with going with the first guy is i have since been back there and magically they found a size 13 and now are trying to push me on those. Seen as this is only a half size down i don't think it would be an issue for comfort but i do think long term it will just fill out too much.

Secondly the latest guy and the only one to do a shell fit said i had narrow and flat feet, neither of which is correct, which throws off my trust in this guy too. I am now wondering if i should go 12 or 13 with whatever brand i go for. For example i tried on some Vans Revere in 12 and they were very snug but i reckon they would pack out massively. However i tried on Ride Lasso in size 13 and they felt too snug in width. So i am now left wondering how you are suppossed to know what to do, i mean all the fitters have given me different advice and the one who is perhaps the most detailed in the fitting assessed my foot as narrow and flat when they are not.

I know everyone's foot is different but it still seems the whole process is a massive lottery. Meanwhile i cannot enjoy my riding to a great deal at the moment as i am swimming in my size 14 Vans Auras and working so hard just to stay in place :dizzy:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Klang180 said:


> My question is though, this shop has a boot fit *guarantee* that says that if i don;t like them even after riding them they will do all they can to get them to fit, even ordering another size.





Klang180 said:


> The problem with going with the first guy is i have since been back there and magically they found a size 13 and now are trying to push me on those. Seen as this is only a half size down i don't think it would be an issue for comfort but i do think long term it will just fill out too much.


I think you answered your own question there! If that guarantee is in writing, I'd say go for it. If they're suggesting the 13 now and can make them fit you RIGHT, then win win! You can use material on the inside of the shell to tighten up certain areas of the boot too, and a good boot fitter may do this.

Here's how I know a pair are going to fit me well:

- in the store they're SNUG, like borderline painful but with no pressure points/sore spots in particular

- there's minimal heel lift, and minimal side to side motion

- the toes aren't comfy, but aren't being packed like sardines either!

I take them home, and wear them around the house as much as possible before taking them on snow. At LEAST 4-5 hours. First day your foot may get numb after half an hour, just loosen and keep wearing them. I find I can pre-break-in my boots at home so it's not excruciating the first day or two on the hill.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for that Poutanen very useful stuff.

In the end i went to another shop i have been to many times (like all of the shops in Whistler) and tried on some Vans Revere and Ride Lasso in 12 (30cm). They fit very snuggly but conform to the fit standards you describe i.e. wearable but very snug. Toes almost uncomfortable but with a little give but definetly touching and zero room to go left to right.

In the end i got the Vans Revere and am wearing them right now. I still am not sure that these are the right boots for me in terms of style but i do think they will probably be the right fit eventually. The problem is the Ride Lasso were amazing boots with the heel hold boa system being the real draw. I am not quite sure i can give up on boa systems and am almost in a mind to go back and get the Ride Lasso again. They won't mind i am sure but having already bought and tried the size up and found them to feel to narrow i can't see that it won't happen again with the size down right? You never know though i guess.

I did the full sheel fit thing myself this time and in an athletic stance i could jut about get two fingers into the space behind but really only just. I figure that is promising for the pack out as i assume the shell won't give all that much.

I wish i could wear the 12s in the Ride Lasso and the Vans for a few hours and see how my feet feel after a few hours. Both boots could work i think and i prefer the closure system of the Lasso but i just think the Vans will feel more comfortable in the long run. Not so sure they won't end up as noodles mind.

I am almost there i think though.


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

If you put my ride lasso on right now (12) on one foot and a (13) on the other you probably wouldn't notice a different. 

A footbed will help with your "flat" foot. Also. If you have 2 fingers you have more than enough room. That's what I use everyday fitting people.

Congrats on the sizing thou.  

Doesn't hurt to have two boots.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Icary but i spoke to soon. I wore them here in the apartment for a bit and they just will not work. I cannot wear them for more than an hour and when i do i get a sharp pain in my left ankle at the back and my little toes go completely numb, i mean dead to the world.

Yes i could grin and bear it and yes they might become bearable but i just don't want to go through days of agony to achieve that.

So i have to size up, which is still half a size smaller than my actual foot size and go to the 13s. The Lasso is sold out in that size now so my only options are as follows:

Flow Rival
Vans Aura
Thirty Two TM Two

Yes i know all boot reviews are subjective and essentially meaningless but if you were to put your two cents in which would you go with?

p.s. i think i might have been a little overzealous with my two finger thing. It turns out i can only get the tips of two fingers in there and when i take the insoles out i spill over all sides of these 12s. I think no amount of breaking in will make them as comfortable as i would like.


----------



## redfox (Aug 19, 2012)

Yikes, probably wise to look again with that going on. I'd be worried going to the mountain with toes going numb. 

Are you able to walk around in the store with them on for a period of time? They let me do that last time I bought boots. I was actually walking around with two different brands one on each food while looking at other stuff in the store after a good 10 minutes one foot didn't feel as comfortable as the other.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well....

Luckily for you, I have Magical Craigslist Powers:bowdown:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Fr-voila.ogg

Rome Folsom SDS, Romes top of the line boot:eusa_clap:

In a size 12.5:yahoo:

Mens Snowboard Boots: Folsom ROME SDS, 12.5

It says he only used them like 20 times:dunno:



Now as far as used boots go 

You wouldn't want mine after 20 days:laugh: I put in long days of non stop riding.

I beat the shit out of my boots, my boots after 20 days look absolutely nothing like what this dudes boots look like after 20 days.

These things look like they might have, maybe, 3 or 4 real days in them? 
If that?

Buddy could put another 20 days on those boots & I still wouldn't even consider them used.

For $50 bucks(try for $40) You can afford to modify them if you need too:thumbsup:


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I heard TT gets his rubbers from Clist.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey TT thanks for your help. I can't believe there are some 12.5 on Craigslist after i just bought some new boots finally in store for many bucks!

To provide an update, i went into Summit in Whistler for the second time and this time got a better less aggressive boot fitter than the one who insisted i ride 11.5 :blink: and certainly no larger! Anyway, i ended up trying some 12s with the Superfeet carbon insoles and some serious molding of the intitution liner. I won't lie to you, they are extremely tight and i can;t ride them for a full day yet but i will break them in i am sure.

I went for the K2 Maysis, which as far as i can tell run a bit large anyway, at least the sole does :huh: which i didn't realise when i bought them but oh well. I think they are the boot for me and i think all this shrinkage stuff is probably a little overated anyway.

Thanks for all of your input i really appreciate it, it helped so much.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

And that Maysis heel hold is amazing. The difference between the Maysis (sz13)footprint and the Ride Hi-Phy (sz12)footprint is less than a cm. Wouldnt make much of a difference. I really liked the Maysis liner, but opted for a Ride boot. Congrats on finding something you like. And a good choice.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot, i must admit they feel so good in comparison to my old sloppy Vans Auras but the footprint thing really threw me off a bit as i do have large feet. However it feels good to get some assurance that they aren't all that massive in the end!


----------

